# Math for enlarging quilt block



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I found a fabulous quilt block I want to enlarge to make a wall hanging. Do I just multiple each size by the same factor or is there something else I need to do? The block I want to enlarge is 20" and I want to make it 25". Can I just multiply each cut piece by 1.25? This is the block I want to make: God's Eye
Or if it's not a straight multiplication, can someone help me figure out the sizes? 

I just think it will be stunning as a wall hanging with small crosses (maybe nine patch?) in each corner.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

That should work but don't forget to do them all. Your squares will be larger and that might change the look of the block but since it is only a little bigger it shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

sMultiply the finished piece size - without the 1/4" seam allowances - by 1.25

Then add the 1/4" seam allowances to the result.


Example: 4 1/4" square piece 

Finished size 4" square

New finished size is 4" x 1.25 = 5" square

Cut size of new square piece is 5 1/2" square (5" square plus 1/4"seam allowance all around)


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

That is a great block! Mine went together pretty easy. Though I didn't attempt to enlarge mine. Here is the link to mine http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/sewing-quilting/447009-brights.html

Post pics when you get it finished 
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't have any advice for enlarging, but I have always loved that block. It has a lot of pieces, but it doesn't really look that hard.

Heidi, yours is beautiful, and the whole quilt just came together around it so well.

Please post pics when you get it finished.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Garnet said:


> Multiply the *finished piece size - without the 1/4" seam allowance* by 1.25
> 
> Then add the 1/4" seam allowance to the result.
> 
> ...


Hmm -- Now I am confused. I thought 4-1/2" square = 4" finished? At least is does on the 12" 9 patch I made. Wouldn't the 1/4" seam allowance need to be on all sides, so the squares would need to be 1/2" larger total? I just knew this wasn't going to be as simple as much multiplying by a set factor!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I use my printer to enlarge patterns. If you're printer doesn't enlarge perhaps you have a friend or can use one at work. I find this to be alot more accurate than my drawing them on paper, and quicker too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

WJMartin said:


> I use my printer to enlarge patterns. If you're printer doesn't enlarge perhaps you have a friend or can use one at work. I find this to be alot more accurate than my drawing them on paper, and quicker too.


Thanks. If I used paper patterns I'd do the same. But I use a rotary cutter, so needed to do the math. On another site, I was told to deduct 1/2" for the seam allowances, multipy by 1.25, then add 1/2" back on. It worked very well on a test block, even though a couple of the measurements were sort of impossible (like 5-5/16").


----------

